# MY bubblessss



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

forgive my noob-ness, this is my first time running a skimmer.

is this the correct level of foam i should be having?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Depends on what your trying to do, wet skim or dry. But imo it is a little to wet. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1...open the wedge pipe a bit to drop the foam column ~2" and that should do it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, I like to skim dry too. Go for that nice smelly brown stuff


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup, I like my skimmate like I like my coffee, dark, and strong! LOL

If you are skimming wet, you need to watch your salinity, as you will pour some of it down the drain. Dry you need to keep an eye on the neck of the skimmer, it will build up a nasty gunk line. And that will impeede the skimmers ability to do its job.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I see, ok i'll do that tonight. but how does the thick nasty stuff get into the cup if the bubbles are still in the neck? will it just rise over?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

J_T said:


> Yup, I like my guys like I like my coffee, dark, and strong! LOL


very interesting...didn't know this


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> I see, ok i'll do that tonight. but how does the thick nasty stuff get into the cup if the bubbles are still in the neck? will it just rise over?


The foam tower will just keep on pushing up. Eventually, it will go over the edge of the cup!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> very interesting...didn't know this


How I like my coffee? Or what I expect of my skimmer?

LOL


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

couldn't you just put some coffee beans in a skimmer and get your coffee that way?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Your the chef! Pretend you're on chopped " skimmate, coffee beans....


altcharacter said:


> couldn't you just put some coffee beans in a skimmer and get your coffee that way?


Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------

